
Show HN: Zehefyu93 Scheme^2 Quad Store for collaborative structured data - amirouche
https://github.com/amirouche/zehefyu93
======
amirouche
Here is a screen cast showing some features
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMYh6f_jODg&t=6s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMYh6f_jODg&t=6s)

